# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  autosjedalica recaro 9-36kg

## maremama

http://www.turbolimac.com/Products/T...-36590302.aspx

molim od nekoga tko zna nešto više o ovoj autosjedalici da mi kaže ono što smatra važnim i bitnim.
naime roko ima 2 god i skoro 16 kg. autosjedalica koju sada imamo mu je malena.
ova sjedalica u usporedbi s drugima -moja laička i od oka procjena- i po priči tete u dučanu, mi se čini nekako najboljom u toj skupini ( 9 - 36 kg )dosta je čvrsta, dijete nakon 15 kg se veže pojasevima od automobila.
eto molim pomoć, što zanate o testovima, sigurnosti itd.
hvala unaprijed

----------


## brane

ne znam jel se stanje šta popravilo sada...mene je ta AS jako razočarala kad smo kupovali AS kao poklon za krštenje

Dijete od tri godine nije moglo stati u tu AS, podigli smo naslon skroz do zadnjeg zubca, AS mu joj je bila preuska a naslon za glavu joj je pritiskao ramena... :/ (14kg je malena imala i ništa nadprosječno visoka, sasvim normalno građeno dijete, dapače nešto sitnije)

ništa mi nije bilo jasno....

tu istu priču mi je potvrdila prijateljica koja je za svoju curicu kupovala AS...malena je mrvuljica ... sad s 5 godina ima 19kg....malena nije mogla stat u tu AS s tri godine.... :/ 

moj savjet ti je da ju prvo probaš pa tek onda uzimaš...stavi malenog u nju i vidi kako je njemu u AS....

----------


## maremama

hvala brane!
naravno da ću je isprobati s njim.
ali mi nije jasno kako nije stala ta malena unutra.  :/ 
jer meni se čini normalno tj. dosta široka kada se izvadi iz nje onaj dio koji je za djecu do 15 kg i dosta visoka.
 :/ 
ma ne znam, idem danas s njim je isprobati, eto.
a nešto o sigurnosti?

----------


## maremama

http://bob.webteh.com/si/recaro-youn...esh-i254.shtml

evo još jedan link, u kojem navode da ima najbolje ocjene za sigurnost

----------


## maremama

samo da javim da sam odustala od recaro autosjedalice.
razlog - ocijena sigurnosti osrednja.
i kao što je brane rekao širina sjedala loša, znači roko kada bude imao 4 god npr. neće stati u tu sjedalicu.
čisti primjer cijena i kvaliteta neusporedivi.
ocjena autosjedalice MC rodi i kiddy confort pro za sigurnost i opća ocjena -dobro

----------


## anamariazg

> ne znam jel se stanje šta popravilo sada...mene je ta AS jako razočarala kad smo kupovali AS kao poklon za krštenje
> 
> Dijete od tri godine nije moglo stati u tu AS, podigli smo naslon skroz do zadnjeg zubca, AS mu joj je bila preuska a naslon za glavu joj je pritiskao ramena... :/ (14kg je malena imala i ništa nadprosječno visoka, sasvim normalno građeno dijete, dapače nešto sitnije)
> 
> ništa mi nije bilo jasno....
> 
> tu istu priču mi je potvrdila prijateljica koja je za svoju curicu kupovala AS...malena je mrvuljica ... sad s 5 godina ima 19kg....malena nije mogla stat u tu AS s tri godine.... :/ 
> 
> moj savjet ti je da ju prvo probaš pa tek onda uzimaš...stavi malenog u nju i vidi kako je njemu u AS....


mislim da si možda krivo koristila AS. kad dijete poraste ovaj unutrašnji dio koji vidiš na slici http://www.recaro.eburza.hr/index.php?menu=5&action=1 se izvadi, tako da AS mora biti dovoljno velika za dijete do 36 kg. ja imam takvu istu recaro young sport i dijete ima dovoljno mjesta.

----------


## dolphins

Moji dečki imaju točno 4 g i 17,5 kg i savršeno stanu u Recaro 9-36 a naslon za glavu je na srednjoj visini tek. U njoj su od svojih 18 mj i sjedalica je fantastična, robusna, kvalitetna i sigurna.
usporedba sa  autosjedalicama MC rodi i kiddy confort pro  - nije na mjestu jer to nije ista kategorija. U kategoriji 9-36 osim kidice koju klinci mrze zbog načina vezanja, Recaro je najbolja as dostupna kod nas.

----------


## zMaya

jel se može ta recaro sjedalica bar donekle spustiti za spavanje?

----------


## elizabet20

sori sto ti zauzimam temu ali me zanima koja je najbolja autosjedalica.mala ima 2,5 god i ima 13 kg.ova sto imamo je do 13 kg pa moramo sad kupiti.bez obzira na cjenu.samo da je kvalitetna
hvala

----------


## daddycool

> sori sto ti zauzimam temu ali me zanima koja je najbolja autosjedalica.mala ima 2,5 god i ima 13 kg.ova sto imamo je do 13 kg pa moramo sad kupiti.bez obzira na cjenu.samo da je kvalitetna
> hvala


2,5 god i vozite ju u sjedalici do 13 kg? dijete obično preraste tu sjedalicu sa godinu do godinu i pol dana. jel dijete baš tako izrazito sitno da ju nije već prije preraslo?

što se tiče izbora sjedalice, pogledaj na vrhu podforuma je topic sa linkom na katalog sjedalica i na tom katalogu postoje ocjene za svaki model.

----------


## elizabet20

pa taman su joj sada ramena malo presla pa zato mislim da treba novu.a i zbog kilaze.

----------


## daddycool

što su joj ramena prešla?

molim te da pratiš portal i forum jer će vjerojatno biti još jedan pregled u zg prije kraja godine, pa te molim da dođeš da razjasnimo sve nedoumice.

----------

